# Scare School



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just placed my order for Halloween Theatre's Scare School DVD.


*Scare School DVD*
Mind Games, The Art of Getting Inside Their Head

Three simple steps to making your haunt incredible: Anticipation, Decoys, and Traps.
Recorded live at the Castle of Chaos, this DVD is like nothing we've ever done before -- it's better!
We've been talking about it for months and now here it is..
No one is safe.
Order now to take advantage of free shipping until 9/9/09!!!
Thanks! Sean and Adam

After I receive and watch it I'll report back.

If you're not familiar with these guys check them out on youtube


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ooo intresting! worth a buy?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> ooo intresting! worth a buy?


I should know in 3 to 5 days. I was impressed with the YouTube vids so I ordered it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My copy arrived today and of course I'll be watching it tonight. I'll be sure to update this thread with some kind of a review.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oooooooooooh!!!!!!!! I LIKE the looks of this!!! If it doesn't totally suck I think I'll be getting one too!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, it's tonight.... so how was it??!!?!?!?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been anticipating this release for months and was so excited when I found they were available to order and even more excited when it came today.

I just finished watching it and honestly I'm disappointed. 

I had hoped for better quality video and audio than what I had seen on their YouTube videos, but it wasn't. In fact it was the exact same videos! WTH?!? 

Mind Games 1 - 6. There was a little discussion between videos on the DVD but nothing substantial.

Don't get me wrong the information is very useful and I got a lot from it, but I thought this was going to be a more in depth coverage of the material. I had hoped to use this to teach volunteers for this years charity haunt, but I think I can do a better job covering the information myself rather than have a video watching party.

Basically I ended up paying for a re-run and apologize if anyone followed my lead and did the same.


----------

